# best kickpanels i have seen in a very long time



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

where is it i cant see it lol











mad stealth










whoa there they are


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Randy did an excellent job on those.

Maybe he'll come back over here and talk about them.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

id love to see build pics


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I doubt you will see any online anytime soon...but I know how much they weigh...and each are well into the double digits without drivers.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i heard 14lbs without drivers


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That is a Audiotechnology 5 and a Genesis version of the Ring Revelator down there. It's run active off of a H900 and Zapco amps. Single 18 IB for the subbass.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You can get that look if you build the kicks to the car and mold them in...then he put new carpet down and they hid in the floor really well.

14 pounds sounds about right.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

any problems firing the tweeter through what looks like standard boxcarpet?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

so the carpet does lay over them thats why there is no line?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

thats is transparent audio carpet


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Right, he has a grill that is covered in the same carpet as the floor was covered in.

That is regular unbacked automotive carpet, a thicker version of what is used on speaker boxes. Sounds fine playing through it...Keith Turner did the same thing in his truck with his kickpanels. The only thing about that carpet is you would want some floor mats since it won't hold up to daily driving/use as well as a backed carpet would.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

FWIW, I've also had luck playing through thin but visually opaque fabrics too. The local fabric store has a bunch of neat fabrics, some of which are thicker than what's typically considered "transparent". 

In fact, as some of you might recall, I have a midrange behind leather right now.  [RTA'd, it's virtually transparent below ~2.5kHz]

Pretty damned cool kicks though. I like his HU too.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

im very surprised. But very neat, nonetheless. I am a believer and user of grillecloth, though ive never had a problm using boxcarpet for subwoofers.

I will no longer disallow the same treatment for alternate drivers. in fact, I can think of some doorspeaker grilles that could use this treatment!

makes me rather jealous that my own car has large plastic to cover the kickpanel past the doorsill. I like this design.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Dude does sweet work, and it shows here. I got an idea of how much dampening is on those floors before the car even got the carpet job-pretty sick.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

denon head unit too


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice! You can just take off the covers when you are listening to music too if you want.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> That is a Audiotechnology 5 and a Genesis version of the Ring Revelator down there. It's run active off of a H900 and Zapco amps. Single 18 IB for the subbass.


Hey, Jason  I thought Randy ditched the H900 for a couple ZAPCO dsp units...? 

Btw, sent you some pics of MY new kicks with the ATC domes.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Hey, Jason  I thought Randy ditched the H900 for a couple ZAPCO dsp units...?
> 
> Btw, sent you some pics of MY new kicks with the ATC domes.


no h900....2 zapco dsp6's


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Oh yeah...I forgot- damned school is making it hard to keep track of everyone's changes.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Now those kicks are taking me back. Those are some old school looking kicks...I LOVE IT! Glad to see "STEALTH" making a comeback....Awesome work...Can you do mine?

The names Chad Klodner comes to mind when I look at those.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

WLDock said:


> Now those kicks are taking me back. Those are some old school looking kicks...I LOVE IT! Glad to see "STEALTH" making a comeback....Awesome work...Can you do mine?
> 
> The names Chad Klodner comes to mind when I look at those.


i loved Klodners red mustang, i got to hear it years ago...too sweet.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

I saw Steve Hester of Custom Car Stereo in Houston TX do exactly this about 10 years ago in a Honda Accord. He used a 8" Focal driver though


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I am sure that the other hated guy would be glad to do some installs if he had/has the extra time. Maybe have to drive down to him and drop the car off with him. I dunno if he's posted pictures of the rest of the install or not.


----------



## vinnieb0i (Jun 11, 2007)

That is one hell of a clean kickerpanel.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Those are very nice not to mention the components on there


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Car made it's debute this past weekend...maybe the owner will let us know how it did at the MECA show.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

those are some badass kicks man, so clean i love it when some body gets the stealth look down right.


----------



## radioflyer07 (Nov 9, 2006)

awesome stuff.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's how us hatedguys roll...wait till you see this hatedguy's car, should be ok.



optimaprime said:


> those are some badass kicks man, so clean i love it when some body gets the stealth look down right.


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

those are awesome, but don't you think the xo's in the door panels give it away?


----------

